# Windows bleibt stehen?



## Mahzuni (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ab und zu ein ziemliches Problem mit meinem Rechner... wenn ich es mal länger stehen lasse dann bleibt er irgendwann stehen. Also ich kann dann keine Programme mehr starten oder nur sehr sehr verzögert - ich klicke auf Start und nach 3-4 min kommt ein Lebenszeichen. 

Hat einer von euch ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Mein System:

Athlon 64 x2 4200+
Asus N7800GT Graka
Asus A8N-SLI Mainboard
480Watt Netzteil
Festplatte
DVD Burner
Maus + Tastatur 
Win XP Prof

MfG Mahzuni


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Also an der Leistung der Hardware kanns nicht liegen, dass er zu langsam ist.

Hast du Ihn fertig gekauft oder selber zusammengestellt? Wenn nein, hast noch Garantie?
Wenn ja, Schau Mal ob der Rechner ausreichend gekült wird, versuchs Mal mit offenem Gehäuse. Schau ob die Kühler richtig sitzen etc. Hast Ihn schon Mal Neu installiert? Besteht dann das Problem noch? Desweiteren könnte es auch ein zu schwaches Netzteil sein, glaub Ich aber eher nicht. Cosmo hatte doch Mal einen tollen Link für einen Strom-Rechner gepostet, muss Ihn Mal raussuchen.   

So, dass wäre Mal ein Ansatz, was Man schauen könnte. Die nächste Stufe wären dann Treiberupdates bzw. Biosupdates, ein Treiberupdate half z.B. Mir bei meinem Rechner.   

Na, das wars Mal von mir, gute Nacht noch.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Mahzuni (8. Januar 2006)

Hi  ;-)
ich war gerade im Tiefschlaf als ich plötzlich geträumt hatte dass mir jemand um 1 Uhr in der Früh geantwortet hat, also bin ich schnell aufgestanden hab mir - wie es sich gehört - erstmal ne Pizza und 2 Liter Cola reingezogen und dann schnell auf http://www.tutorials.de. Wie so häufig haben sich meine Träume wieder einmal bestätigt ;-) 

hehe, Spass beiseite, vielen Dank für die Antwort aber den ganzen Spass werde ich erst morgen... ähh heute ;-) abchecken...naja die Cola hält mich ziemlich wach, also doch noch ein paar Absätze 

Den Rechner hab ich selber zusammengestellt. Und Garantie hab ich noch drauf ;-) 

Neu installiert hab ich auch schon, war aber das selbe Problem.

was die Kühlung angeht.. ich glaub daran könnte es liegen ;-) ich hatte da eine recht zähe Wärmeleitpaste bekommen, weiss nich so Recht ob das so gut war... das werd ich am besten gleich morgen... ähh heute wechseln. Müsste noch irgendwo gescheite Wärmeleitpaste rumliegen haben.

Treiberupdates hab ich auch noch nich gecheckt. Aber erstmal werde ich die Kühlpaste neu draufmachen.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort

MfG Mahzuni


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> erstmal ne Pizza und 2 Liter Cola reingezogen


Wir werden uns prächtig verstehen.  Wir haben was gemeinsam, mein Freund.   
Naja, Spass beiseite.   


> Den Rechner hab ich selber zusammengestellt. Und Garantie hab ich noch drauf


Du hast allerding keine Garantie auf die Kompatibilität der einzelnen Komponenten miteinander, das ist halt immer so'n Risiko beim selber zusammenbasteln. Bin ich aber auch eingegangen.


> was die Kühlung angeht.. ich glaub daran könnte es liegen ich hatte da eine recht zähe Wärmeleitpaste bekommen, weiss nich so Recht ob das so gut war... das werd ich am besten gleich morgen... ähh heute wechseln. Müsste noch irgendwo gescheite Wärmeleitpaste rumliegen haben.


Ich setz auf Heatpads. Ist nciht so ne Sauerei mit der Paste aus der Spritze.   


> Treiberupdates hab ich auch noch nich gecheckt. Aber erstmal werde ich die Kühlpaste neu draufmachen.


Du weisst gar nicht wie vielo das bringt.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ja, Schau Mal ob der Rechner ausreichend gekült wird, versuchs Mal mit offenem Gehäuse.


Häh? Bei einem offenen Gehäuse haust dir die Luftzirkulation zusammen und das Teil kühlt schlechter als vorher.

Einfach mal im BIOS die CPU-Werte angucken und mal ein zeiterl laufen lassen etc.


----------

